# Hi, new to the forum



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, new member here.

Been gradually upping my coffee game for a couple of years now, owning various bits of coffee-making paraphernalia from the humble French press through to a stovetop Ibrik Cezve for Turkish coffee. I've also been using a dolce gusto for a while now for espresso, but between that and the moka pot I'm now looking for something a bit more stepping towards a genuine espresso experience. That in mind I've joined to get some advice on which avenue to go down for my espresso machine purchase and will post in the other thread shortly. For now just wanted to say hi, so Hi!

James


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome - you've come to the right place for advice and guidance. Ask away.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi James.

First of all what sort of budget you looking at as to get good espresso you'll need a machine and more importantly, a grinder suitable to grind fine enough for espresso.


----------



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi,

So at first I was looking through the options and thought I'd just make do with a circa £50-£100 machine. However, after doing some research I've established I could probably get a better/equal cup with my pod machine making the second machine redundant (other than having more choice of bean).

So then I started looking into the differences in Portafilter, and have come to the conclusion that I need to go for a machine that offers a non-pressurised option. I enjoy testing the different flavour profiles of coffee and feel these are more likely to satiate my curiosity in learning to make coffee as a craft rather than popping the grounds in and turning the machine on. I guess I've been heading towards this anyway since grinding my own beans to use in the French press etc. Currently I'm using the Hario Mini Mill which (although time consuming) I've found consistent enough to produce an acceptable turkish grind so think it'll be up to the job for an espresso, at least to begin with.

So the options I've come up with are:

A) buy a machine along the lines of a Delonghi Dedica (in the £150 range - I feel like I'll immediately be searching for ways to modify it to a non-pressurised option

B) splurge on something in the range of a new Gaggia classic - I've seen mixed reviews

C) save some cash by opting for something like a used Gaggia classic which is more within my price range - much more can go wrong.

I think I'm getting hung up on the non-pressurised thing, but I know I'll quickly feel like I don't have the full experience if I'm not learning the ins and outs of tamping and extraction times.

Sorry for the long posts, any input is really appreciated. Feel like there's so many options out there.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

The Gaggia Classic is the machine that everyone here usually regards as the best £ for £ starter machine.

Once your post count is up you'll find a few nice machines in the classifieds and most already have the usual mods done.

Non-pressurised is the way to go and the gaggia Classic is perfect for that as you just need a normal basket which all the machines come with.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Advantage of buying used is less depreciation if you upgrade down the line. Buy of the forum for sale thread for sensibly priced well cared for kit.


----------



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks guys.

I did start looking already on eBay but was a bit concerned about what is practically blind buying as no way to tell if it's been taken care of apart from externally.

Wondered if you had any input on machines, new or used, that are around the same ballpark price of a used Gaggia Classic with similar performance? Or is the Gaggia the best out there in this range?

I'll have a look through the classified ads on here, I'm guessing it'll be a bit more reliable than eBay and the like.

Thanks again, think I'm almost just seeking confirmation on what my research has led me to, but I'll exhaust all options first to make sure I get the right machine.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ask TSK said more bang for you buck for used kit. If your after a Gaggia Classic theres Gaggiamanualservice who referbs ones for sale. Might be worth getting in touch to see if he has anything.

What ever you buy factor in a good grinder, it's probably more important than the machine.

If youre after any advice lots of good folk on here so ask away.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Gaggia is almost certainly your best bet. There's almost nothing that is unfixable with them, easily and cheaply.

Buy from here and you should be fine.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi James,

Advice on from strangers on how to best spend your money will always leave you feeling sceptical or dubious. But being someone who pretty much was in an identical position to you a couple of years back, and spent loads of time lurking on the threads here for what to buy, I can honestly say listen to the strangers!

Im a relative n00b compared to most on here, but from what Ive seen, general consensus for starter purchases is that financial investment in a decent Grinder is more important than financial investment in Espresso machine. In other terms: spend money on a solid quality grinder and cheaper entry level machine = good espresso results. Invest more of that money in machine and compromise significantly on grinder = weaker espresso results by comparison. Crude comparison, but whatever u do try not to underestimate just how important a good grinder is (I'm likely someone who's learnt that the hard way).

good luck! Will be keen to see what you decide upon.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just to reinforce the opinions above

Yes get a classic -

Buy second hand if you are handy at fixing stuff - there are loads of guides on how to fix anything on a gaggia - plus free advice on here

Buy from gaggiamanualservices - if you want someone else to do the fixing up for you - he knows his stuff

Buy a classic from the for sale section from a member for piece of mind- usually !

Buy a new one if you want to spend £250 like me, but be prepared its not yet tested long term.

Buy second hand at £150 and you will have a machine you can sell on for almost no loss if you want something else. but many on here are happy with it long term.

Any equipment will develop issues with time, the joy of the classic is that its fixable and will roll on for 20 years with a little help and some spares, all the Delonghi and the rest of the high street brands will be in landfill.

Cheers Jim


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I fully agree with the above, being in the same situation, and always wondering "what will it taste like if I had a better grinder". Spend as much money from your budget as you can on the grinder, and only some of the money on a good entry level (maybe second hand?) espresso machine. Later on, when you start wondering, consider upgrading the espresso machine.


----------

